# JAD WG-310 Protein Skimmer Review



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkcNzdikqh0

:fish:


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Why would you clean it with white vinegar? But yah it looks like a piece of crap. I just use a CPR dual bakpak skimmer, works great.


----------



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi

It helps to remove any oils or manufacturing residues, which can prolong the break in period


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

wow that's pretty bad. I have a seaclone 100, which is supposed to not do a very good job, but it gives me about a cup of dark green suff per day.


----------



## donkeyy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi
Would you like me to test your seaclone 100 for you.

:lol:


----------

